# New addition to the family



## ratatattat (Aug 31, 2012)

I brought home an aquatic frog yesterday. I got it for my boyfriend's son since his 8th birthday is coming up... i will be caring for it of course. Here is Sir Froggy. He lives with Terence the red betta.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice. Is he an African Claw Frog? or a Dwarf? 

My grandma had an Albino African Claw Frog named Big Boy, she is obsessed with frogs her entire house is Covered in them, who lived to I think 10 or 15?


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

I got an African Dwarf Frog (looks like that's what yours is) for my sister for her bday, she put it with her Betta too & the fish just would NOT leave the poor frog alone! So they had to be separated...so just keep a close eye on yours...not saying its bad to put them together, I know some Bettas are more mellow than others about tank mates my friend has ghost shrimp with his & they are perfectly fine.


----------



## Jokerfest (Sep 25, 2012)

I second keeping a eye on your beta. Betas love eating tadpoles and frogs... The frog might not fit in his mouth but he can rip bits of him off.


----------



## ratatattat (Aug 31, 2012)

Nothing to worry about here. I do a lot researching before even bringing a new lil creature home. I am watching them closely and they are fine so far. The betta watches him then leaves and does his own thing. I care about my animals. I do have an extra tank for emergencies. I keep myself prepared.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

That's good, as I said my friend has his with ghost shrimp which the Betta could easily chomp if he wanted to, but they live peacefully together. Dwarf frogs are fun cute little critters, my sisters has lived for 3yrs now they are very hardy & I love how they float with their legs out like a starfish haha


----------



## ratatattat (Aug 31, 2012)

This guy is cute. He is most active at night so i am laying here watching him swim. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

